# Teamviewer no longer connecting



## lostkiwiboy

Hi, I am running win7 sp1 on a hp laptop and have had same system for several years here in the uk, my father has a hp laptop running xp sp3 in New Zealand, I use team viewer a few times per week to fix minor issues for him or to show him how to do things, now it no longer connects.. it does not ask for password id etc as we have had this set up for a long time..but the issue cant be with that anyway as I just go to my partner list and click, it says connecting, then tries for a minute then drops back to ready to connect again. The other pc shows as online and I do not think his or my pc has been updated. I have turned off my firewall and all anti everything lol any ideas please.


----------



## spunk.funk

Have you tried connecting to a different system (eg) another computer in your house or a friend nearby? 
Have you looked at the threads or posted in the Team Viewer Forum?


----------



## lostkiwiboy

I tried that after writing this post, and it worked fine so I got my dad to disconnect team viewer and restart teamviwer, worked perfectly after that. Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk

You are welcome! Please mark this thread solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------



## GiaohaSummer

i am having the same problems. I can connect to my other computers just fine, but i can not connect to my girlfriends computer. This problem has been like this for 2 days. It says Connecting...then it says ready to connect(secure connection) after about a minute. do u have any suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk

> disconnect team viewer and restart teamviwer,


did you try connecting to another computer other then your girlfriends? Then disconnect and restart teamviewer?


----------



## aaad2006

The same issue here.
I could not reach the partner computer (my mom's pc) because of this issue and my mom is out for a week. 
This issue occurred the first time a week ago. After the partner computer was restarted I was able to connect to it, but a few hours later I have the same issue (I could not connect to partner computer). 
I have tried from another computer to connect to the same partner computer without success.
How to reproduce: 
1. go and input partner ID and select Remote desktop option
2. hit the "Connect to partner" button
3. input password 
The TeamViewer window minimize,
Then after a minute and a half it displays the pop up "This was a free session ...." and drops back to ready to connect.
The other pc is online (I could see it on Skype).

 Any sugestions?

Note: I have no issues to connect to my job laptop, tryed to conect >> disconec without any issues. Only the mom's PC TV is not conecting.


----------



## spunk.funk

> disconnect team viewer and restart teamviwer


On the remote computer.


----------

